# 1941 Henderson before and after.



## prewarkid (Jan 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 22, 2014)

*1941  schwinn*

Nice detailing job!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 22, 2014)

Sweet, great color combo....


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 22, 2014)

Very nice took it to a whole new level!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes,very nice I too like the colors.


----------



## rockabillyjay (Jan 22, 2014)

Now that's is a beautiful looking bike! Love the color combo..great job!


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow! Wow! Awesome!


----------



## BikeSup (Jan 22, 2014)

Great job! Beautiful!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks great! Your doing the Lords work young man!!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm feelin it man!  Very nice.


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 22, 2014)

Such an awesome bike. Too bad about the headlight. It's like a gorgeous woman missing an ear.


----------



## prewarkid (Jan 22, 2014)

*41 Hendy*

Thanks for all the compliments on my overhaul.   It took a lot of elbow grease to get it where it is now.  I added the correct saddle, lens and a few other things to get it rolling.  I went with white walls typhoons because this is going to be my new coffee shop rider and because the tires that were on it were dryroted.   I have to say that schwinns are the best riding bikes ever made.   

Joey


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 22, 2014)

*great job....my favorite color scheme*

its sweet!!


----------



## prewarkid (Jan 22, 2014)

*I hear ya!*



younggun'85 said:


> Such an awesome bike. Too bad about the headlight. It's like a gorgeous woman missing an ear.




I agree with you 100%. Fortunately  I have some matching paint. All I need now is a  matching ear and with some paint she will be like new again.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 22, 2014)

younggun'85 said:


> Such an awesome bike. Too bad about the headlight. It's like a gorgeous woman missing an ear.




I'm kinda diggin' the partially rotted fender light. I'd leave it


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 22, 2014)

Go team two tone brown.... Mark, you and myself should have our own coaster Brownie ride haha


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 22, 2014)

prewarkid said:


> this is going to be my new coffee shop rider
> 
> Joey



Well it's a good color combo for just that!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 22, 2014)

younggun'85 said:


> Such an awesome bike. Too bad about the headlight. It's like a gorgeous woman missing an ear.




Funny.
Agreed.
Wouldn't have sex with her ear anyway, so she's a keeper.
Chris


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice Work!!!!!!


----------



## prewarkid (Jan 22, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Funny.
> Agreed.
> Wouldn't have sex with her ear anyway, so she's a keeper.
> Chris




I'm with you "BIKE"
I can already imagine what's going to happen at the  upcoming cyclone coaster ride.  All the guys are going to try and finger bang the headlight.


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Jan 22, 2014)

*41 Henderson*

Killer bike, Joey. See you and the Henderson at the Coffee Shop. Tom


----------



## tailhole (Jan 22, 2014)

*cool*

I dig that paint combo too.  What happened to the first saddle?  I'm interested in it, if you're letting it go!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 22, 2014)

*41 henderson*

Love the way this bike turned out. Very nice.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 22, 2014)

prewarkid said:


> I'm with you "BIKE"
> I can already imagine what's going to happen at the  upcoming cyclone coaster ride.  All the guys are going to try and finger bang the headlight.




Wow. Now that's something I never thought I'd read here:eek:


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 22, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Wow. Now that's something I never thought I'd read here:eek:




I'm not saying I wouldn't ride the heck out of her just cause of a bum ear. Especially with that tone.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 22, 2014)

TWBikesnstripes said:


> Killer bike, Joey. See you and the Henderson at the Coffee Shop. Tom




I would love to meet you guys there on the brown 40 special. I think you are all sharing your detail skills. Every time I sell Mark a bike that I think is too far gone to bring back, It ends up looking like yours and I always want it back.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 23, 2014)

Kim you have to add to your bucket list. Fly to So. Cal and ride with us. Free room, board, transportation and food


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 23, 2014)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Kim you have to add to your bucket list. Fly to So. Cal and ride with us. Free room, board, transportation and food




It is on my list towards the top!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey Joey, did you take the fender braces off and sand blast them?


----------



## prewarkid (Jan 24, 2014)

Larmo63 said:


> Hey Joey, did you take the fender braces off and sand blast them?




Hey Bud,
The fender braces were so crusty that I removed them, sand blasted and refinished them.  The fenders were rolled and the braces were riveted back on.  I need to take some steel wool to know down some of the cad because they are to shiny for the bike.


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 24, 2014)

prewarkid said:


> I need to take some steel wool to know down some of the cad because they are to shiny for the bike.




Should have had the horn button done. Then you could just leave 'em nice and shiny and they would match fine.


----------



## prewarkid (Jan 24, 2014)

*Buttons*



younggun'85 said:


> Should have had the horn button done. Then you could just leave 'em nice and shiny and they would match fine.




Horn buttons are a pain to take off the unit. It's a lot easier to patina the braces. Plus it will match alot better with the bikes condition.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 24, 2014)

Either way, it looks great and you really gained mucho $$$ value wise by

investing your time and labor. Great bike........!!!


----------

